# Original paint Coppertone Mini twin



## rlhender (May 2, 2013)

I have been trying to buy this bike from the original owner for about two years, He rolls up tonight with it in his truck...Its now in my garage...This bike is going to clean up nice...I love me some Coppertone

Rick


----------



## krate-mayhem (May 2, 2013)

*mini*

That looks like a good Mini Twinn


----------



## Nickinator (May 2, 2013)

thats awesome, its like a stingray version of a twin. bet they didn't sell many of those.

Nick.


----------



## jpromo (May 2, 2013)

There is no bitch seat on a Mini-Twinn.


----------



## buisky (May 3, 2013)

jpromo said:


> There is no bitch seat on a Mini-Twinn.




For us not in the know , would you mind translating this comment to understandable English. Thanks, ron


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2013)

I was gonna make a comment about the red stain on the ladies seat, but decided I better not....


----------



## jpromo (May 3, 2013)

buisky said:


> For us not in the know , would you mind translating this comment to understandable English. Thanks, ron




Riding bitch would be to be forced into the undesirable seat of any riding vehicle. If three passengers are crammed in the back seat of a car, then the middle would be the seat in question. Thus, on a motorcycle, this seat is located behind the driver (or, if applicable, sidecar). The etymology is a little bit more misogynistic but I prefer to take the term just at face value.

This does not hold true for a Mini-Twinn where both seats are equally awesome due to the inherent cool factor of the bike in question.


----------



## buisky (May 3, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Riding bitch would be to be forced into the undesirable seat of any riding vehicle. If three passengers are crammed in the back seat of a car, then the middle would be the seat in question. Thus, on a motorcycle, this seat is located behind the driver (or, if applicable, sidecar). The etymology is a little bit more misogynistic but I prefer to take the term just at face value.
> 
> This does not hold true for a Mini-Twinn where both seats are equally awesome due to the inherent cool factor of the bike in question.




Thanks. Now I understand.


----------

